# Change zu Vista??



## pecred3 (6 Feb. 2007)

Wie siehts aus, wer von euch wird in geraumer Zeit auf vista umstellen? ich denke ich nicht. Hat zwar ein paar lustige effekts aber ich glaube das ist nichts. Schon alleine der schutz der dadrauf ist gegen mp3s und so...neee das ist doch doof!


----------



## eppic (6 Feb. 2007)

nein, niemals, dosen sind eh zu hässlich! für mich gibs nurnoch osx :3drolling:


----------



## Muli (7 Feb. 2007)

Nette Umfrage zum aktuellen Thema ...

Also ich werde XP erst einmal treu bleiben, früher oder später sicher aber mal in Vista reinschnuppern


----------



## eppic (7 Feb. 2007)

Muli schrieb:


> früher oder später sicher aber mal in Vista *reinschnuppern*


halt dir aber die nase zu


----------



## AMUN (9 Feb. 2007)

Ist doch wie damals als XP raus kam, keiner wollte es aber jetzt hat es doch fast jeder…

Es lohnt sich nicht sich dagegen zu wehren den früher oder später werden wir schon irgendwie dazu getrieben… sei es durch die Programmierer die ihre Programme nur noch für VISTA schreiben oder durch fehlende Treiber bei neuer Hardware.


----------



## pecred3 (14 Feb. 2007)

ja aber ich denke mal abwarten ist erstmal das beste. man kennt es ja von microsoft, das was die rausbringen bringen die an einem bestimmten tag raus und wenn bis dahin nicht alles klappt wird das rausgestrichen und wird erst später hinzugefügt von daher...abwarten
außerdem soll in 2 Jahren ja schon wieder ne neue os rauskommen..


----------



## hans (11 Mai 2007)

Ich hab Vista vom ersten Tag an laufen. Keine großen Probleme gehabt, bis auf die fehlenden Treiber. Aber mittlerweile siehts doch ganz gut aus damit.
Am meisten kotzt mich das aber mit der X-Fi unter Vista an. Hoffentlich kommt da bald mal ein vernünftiger Treiber raus.


----------



## Fr33chen (2 Juni 2007)

Genau meine Meinung Meister!

Aber dennoch halte ich Vista zur Zeit für die aktuell, für normalsterbliche Menschen erschwingbare, hardware nicht gut genug für Vista.
Aber bereits jetzt haben fast alle Computer/Laptops Vista vorinstalliert, zumindest, wenn man sie fertig kauft.
Von da her ist der Trend nicht aufzuhalten. Und Linux kann da leider auch nix machen ^^


----------



## rise (2 Juni 2007)

Wer kauft schon nen fertigen PC?


Aber cih denke auch das man früher oder später nat an Vista vorbeikommen wird.Microsoft ftw^^:devil:


----------



## Fr33chen (3 Juni 2007)

rise schrieb:


> Wer kauft schon nen fertigen PC?



92,7 % alle PC-Käufe sind Fertig-PCs, bzw. Laptops.


----------



## rise (4 Juni 2007)

Wenn man es selber zusammenstellt und zusammen baut hat man: 

1.nen besseren Rechner
2.net soviel Geld ausgegeben
3.net soviel Ärger


----------



## Fr33chen (4 Juni 2007)

rise schrieb:


> Wenn man es selber zusammenstellt und zusammen baut hat man:
> 
> 1.nen besseren Rechner
> 2.net soviel Geld ausgegeben
> 3.net soviel Ärger


Größtenteils richtig! Aber wer macht das schon? Alle Laien schon mal nicht. Nahezu alle Laptop-Käufer auch nicht. Und "Dell"-Käufer schon gleich dreimal nicht. Wer bleibt noch übrig? Ein paar PC-Freaks. Nicht einmal 10%...


----------



## AMUN (4 Juni 2007)

Fr33chen schrieb:


> Größtenteils richtig! Aber wer macht das schon? Alle Laien schon mal nicht. Nahezu alle Laptop-Käufer auch nicht. Und "Dell"-Käufer schon gleich dreimal nicht. Wer bleibt noch übrig? Ein paar PC-Freaks. Nicht einmal 10%...



Da hast du recht… aber zum glück bietet Dell die Rechner wahlweise mit Vista oder XP an 

Ich habe spaßeshalber bei mir in der Firma einen Rechner mit Vista installiert um unsere Soft- und Hardware zu testen… totaler Reinfall nix läuft und die zugriffe auf die Server gehen auch net so wie es sein soll.
Um auf Vista zu wechseln müssten alle Rechner in meiner Firma ausgetauscht oder enorm aufgerüstet werden und das ist für „Büroarbeit“ einfach nicht akzeptabel, daher bleiben wir bei W2k und XP


----------



## DJ_dorffame (18 Juni 2007)

Mein Laptop ist zwar Windows Vista capable, aber XP war die beigelieferte Standardsoftware, also werde ich frühestens beim Kauf eines neuen Rechners umsteigen - und das wird ca. ein bis zwei Jahre dauern.


----------



## kiLLeratE (29 Juni 2007)

Bäh Vista mit noch mehr kontrolle als es schon bei xp ist. ich bleibe solange bei xp bis es nicht mehr anders geht... hoffe bis dahin bleibt noich genug zeit


----------



## F-Body (20 Nov. 2007)

XP läuft... und für die Optik gibt´s ja die Software namens Vistamizer die bei mir tadelslos funktioniert.


----------



## AMUN (20 Nov. 2007)

Naja da es für XP von Microschrott Unterstützung bis 2012 gibt (die wussten schon warum) werde ich wohl nicht wechseln


----------



## sicnathan (21 Nov. 2007)

also mir gefällt vista nicht so.....später vieleich......
mit meinem xp komm ich eigentlich noch sehr gut voran.....hehe

greetz nathan


----------



## krieg1001 (21 Nov. 2007)

Hab Vista seit einem Jahr und bin damit zufrieden.


----------



## Watcher (13 Dez. 2007)

Ganz klar XP. Wenn Microsoft selbst schon "Downgrade CDs" neuen Vista-Rechnern beilegt, dann weiß man wie der Hase läuft.

Wann immer sich jemand aus meinem Bekanntenkreis einen PC mit Vista zugelegt hat, stand dieser wenige Wochen später vor meiner Tür und wollte XP wieder haben.

Und es ist eine wahre Freude diese "Beta-Software" von der Platte zu schmeissen. 

- Watcher


----------



## peter-klein (13 Dez. 2007)

Also ich habe Vista jetzt seit knapp 3 Monaten drauf und keinerlei probleme mit Vista an sich, nur leider anfangs noch mit ein paar Programmen, die keine 64bit Unterstützung hatten. Diese wurde aber mittlerweile auch behoben. Also ich bin super zufrieden mit Vista :thumbup:


----------



## Katzun (3 Sep. 2008)

ich habe vista ulti auf 64 bit laufen und bin total zufrieden, anfangs kam mir alles etwas "unordentlich" vor, daran gewöhnt man sich aber schnell und heute möchte ich es nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Karrel (10 Nov. 2009)

WWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSS??????????

hier sind bis jetz doch tatsächlich 10 leute der meinung das vista besser ist als xp, wo lebt ihr denn, oder seit ihr gleich von millenium oder 2000 auf vista gewechselt!?


----------

